# usb mass storage problem [RESOLVED]

## Bjosch

Hi,

I've got some problems with my external SCSI USB-hdd and an usb memory stick - actually on a Debian system. But when I tried to mount it on my Gentoo it did not work either and here it gave me a lot of output - which I don't understand. On the hdd there are two partitions (sda1: reiserfs and sda2: fat32). The fat-partition I can mount without any problems with my MacOS X (as well the usb memory stick formatted in a single fat32-partition).

Connecting the hdd, dmesg says this (under Debian):

```
usb 2-1.3: new full speed USB device using address 5

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

~  Vendor: Genesys   Model: USB to IDE Disk   Rev: 0002

~  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

USB Mass Storage device found at 5

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

SCSI device sda: 234493056 512-byte hdwr sectors (120060 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

~ /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0 
```

When I tried to mount the hdd under Debian, the process blocks (but no output):

```
ps aux | grep mount

bjosch    4360  0.0  0.1  3104 1352 ?        S    08:54   0:00 sh -c

/bin/mount   '/media/esterno' 2>/tmp/kde-bjosch/kio_fileA3stba.tmp

root      4361  0.0  0.1  2412  792 ?        D    08:54   0:00

/bin/mount /media/esterno

bjosch    4433  0.0  0.1  2272  820 pts/1    S+   08:55   0:00 
```

Under Gentoo I found this output:

```
usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x29 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 60 00 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2a L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2a R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 64 00 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2b L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2b R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 68 00 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2c L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2c R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 6c 00 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2d L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2d R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 70 00 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2e L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2e R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 74 00 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2f L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: command_abort called

usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

usb-storage: -- cancelling sg request

usb-storage: Status code -104; transferred 0/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer cancelled

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x4

usb-storage: -- command was aborted

usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -104

usb-storage: scsi command aborted

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2f L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: command_abort called

usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

usb-storage: -- cancelling URB

usb-storage: Status code -104; transferred 0/13

usb-storage: -- transfer cancelled

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 4

usb-storage: -- command was aborted

usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -104

usb-storage: scsi command aborted

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device_reset called

usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -104

usb-storage: bus_reset called

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 0288

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 00000110

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0110, change 0002, 12 Mb/s

usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -22

usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns -19

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 0 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x50000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 7602239

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

[continues dozens of times...]

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

usb-storage: storage_disconnect() called

usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

ReiserFS: sda1: warning: sh-2029: reiserfs read_bitmaps: bitmap block (#950272) reading failed

ReiserFS: sda1: warning: jmacd-8: reiserfs_fill_super: unable to read bitmap

usb-storage: -- usb_stor_release_resources

usb-storage: -- sending exit command to thread

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: -- exit command received

usb-storage: -- dissociate_dev

usb 1-1:1.0: hotplug

usb 1-1: unregistering device

usb 1-1: hotplug

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 0

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 32

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 33

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 34

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 35

slab error in kmem_cache_destroy(): cache `scsi_cmd_cache': Can't free all objects

 [<c013b9c2>] kmem_cache_destroy+0x99/0x11b

 [<c02c4709>] scsi_destroy_command_freelist+0x6d/0x9e

 [<c02c53b3>] scsi_host_dev_release+0x32/0x8a

 [<c0294900>] device_release+0x58/0x5c

 [<c02312be>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0x9a

 [<c02d2017>] scsi_disk_put+0x44/0x66

 [<c02d254a>] sd_release+0x3c/0x68

 [<c015850b>] blkdev_put+0x17b/0x199

 [<c01584df>] blkdev_put+0x14f/0x199

 [<c015611d>] deactivate_super+0x75/0xac

 [<c0156f3f>] get_sb_bdev+0x15f/0x166

 [<c01a1b3f>] get_super_block+0x2f/0x34

 [<c01a1359>] reiserfs_fill_super+0x0/0x759

 [<c0157136>] do_kern_mount+0x57/0xd1

 [<c016c377>] do_new_mount+0x9c/0xe0

 [<c016ca00>] do_mount+0x145/0x194

 [<c016c862>] copy_mount_options+0x63/0xbc

 [<c016ce06>] sys_mount+0xb9/0x142

 [<c0103f7f>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
```

Sometimes I forgot to umount the hdd before shutting down the box but never anything happened. This time I ask myself if there is a problem with the partitioning table or something connected to the disk itself because the modules are installed and since the last mount some days ago I can't remember that I changed anything. On the other hand the MacOS finds the partitions still.

Has anybody an idea what to do? Any comments are appreciated, if you need further information let me know. Thanks.Last edited by Bjosch on Sun Oct 16, 2005 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Grimmlin

Hi,

You can try a fsck on your reiser partition but I don't know if that will solve the problem...

HTH,

Grimm'  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bjosch

Hi, thanks for the proposal! I tried it but it did not work. Today I did a 

 *Quote:*   

> fdisk /dev/sda

 

with the hdd and the memory stick. Got always the same answer:

 *Quote:*   

> No partition map exists 

 

I will verify but I'm sure that after the mess-up in Linux I was still able to read and write to the vfat-formatted partitions from MacOS X. Seems a strange thing to me.

ADDENDUM

I did not succed in mounting it from MacOS. First I saw the directories but when I tried to open one Finder hung and I could not even reboot but only shut down! When I booted from the Norton Utilities CD it worked only when the external hdd was not attached. Otherwise it just worked and worked and worked... So I suppose I lost everything and will have to try to reformat it - if it works.

----------

## Bjosch

I suppose it was a hardware related problem, so I bought a new one and it works without any problem. Therefore I close this thread.

----------

